# HOWTO: xdsl@home/student bei Provider Inode (Österreich)

## Rufinus

Hi,

Ich hab zwar das forum durchsucht aber keinen post gefunden, darum hier schnell ein kleines howto damit mans unter gentoo zum laufen bringt.

lg

Rufinus

====================================================

1.) PPPD und PPTP-Client emergen

emerge net-dialup/pptpclient

emerge net-dialup/ppp

2.) pppd configdatein editieren (/etc/ppp/)

Datei options:

defaultroute

noipdefault

name "DEINUSERNAME@home"

noauth

debug

Datei pap-secrets und chap-secrets:

DEINUSERNAME@home     *       DEINPASSWORT

3.) eth0 auf dhcp umstellen. siehe /etc/conf.d/net

4.) netzwerk starten

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Ab jetzt sollte es möglich sein das modum auf 10.0.0.138 anzupingen.

Hohlt euch mit 'route -n' den gateway (die zeile bei der bei destination 0.0.0.0 steht) bei mir zb. 172.16.247.1 bei xdsl@student ist es eine 192.168.* IP

Nun folgen zwei route einträge:

/sbin/route add -host 10.0.0.138 gw 172.16.247.1

/sbin/route del default gw 172.16.247.1

VORSICHT: die gateway ip nummer durch eure austauschen.

5.) jetzt kann der pptp gestartet werden

pptp 10.0.0.138

nach ein paar sekunden könnt ihr mittels 'ifconfig' überprüfen ob ihr einen ppp0 eintrag habt.

6.) um das prozedere nicht jedesmal zu wiederhohlen schlage ich vor ein init script zu schreiben, als basis eignet sich das net.ppp0 ganz gut.

Gratulation ihr seit online.

----

Erstellt aus Quellen gefunden unter:

http://boerse.htu.tugraz.at/~dauti/TU-Graz-Archiv/browse/tu-graz.betriebssysteme.linux/msg02476.html

http://boerse.htu.tugraz.at/~dauti/TU-Graz-Archiv/browse/tu-graz.betriebssysteme.linux/msg02477.html

----------

## stream

Danke für deine Anleitung! Hat mir sehr geholfen  :Very Happy: 

 *Rufinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.) um das prozedere nicht jedesmal zu wiederhohlen schlage ich vor ein init script zu schreiben, als basis eignet sich das net.ppp0 ganz gut.
> 
> 

 

Hat jemand so ein init script in Verwendung? 

Vielleich ist es ja sogar möglich, dass jemand sein script hier postet?

----------

## Xofrats

Thx fürs howto! =)

hat sofort geklappt  :Smile: 

----------

## Calida

Ich hab dieses how to und auch das inode tool mal probiert, bekomme aber leider noch immer keine verbindung zu stande.

ich kann zwar 10.0.0.138 ping, dann ist es aber auch schon aus und vorbei. wenn ich einnen host hinzufügen will bekomme ich die fehlermeldung "SIOCADDRT Network is unreachable"; mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich keine genauen vorstellungen davon habe was der von mir hinzuzufügende gw wäre   :Rolling Eyes: 

darüber hinaus hab ich auch versuch das ganze mittels pptp-command einzurichten bin aber leider auch dabei gescheitert  :Sad: 

Ich bin für jede hilfe sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## skarufue

schritt 1 ausführen

dann schrit 2

als erstes solltest du dir /etc/conf.d/net ansehen

die zeile für die netzwerkkarte mit der du dein modem verbinden wills t sollte so aussehen

iface_ethX="dhcp"

wobei X für die netzwerkkarte steht bei nur einer installierten meist 0

ambesten

rc-update all net.eth0 default

ausführen um netzwerk beim hochfahren zu starten

nun kannst du dir mit route deine static routing tables ansehen

sie sollten ungefähr so aussehen

dest.              gateway             genmask   ....... Iface

10.0.0.138     dein gateway       xxx.xxx.xxx.xx     eth0

172.16.35.0    *(kein)               255.255.255.0   eth0

loopback        localhost             255.0.0.0          Io

fehlenden einträge mit route anfertigen

/sbin/route add -host 10.0.0.138 gm 255.255.255.0

pptp 10.0.0.138

gateway mit route-n abfragen

killall pppd

dann gateway in routing tables eintragen

/sbin/route add -host 10.0.0.138 gw dein gateway

jetzt  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

dann schritt 5 in der ursprünglichen erklärung durchführen

sehr wichtig ist 

/sbin/route del default gw dein gateway

da dir ohne ihn kein neuer lease erteilt werden wird

----------

